
Ask HN: Do you program naked? - TekMol
Ok, this might be an unusual title :)<p>But the question is exactly that. It seems the summers get hotter and hotter. Where I am, it gets about 34°C (93°F) inside. And I don&#x27;t have air condition.<p>Is it best to expose as much skin as possible while coding, so it is easier for the body to dissipate the heat?
======
bartvk
I don't have air conditioning either, but I have a huge fan on the ground that
blows air under the desk. Plus I have a smaller fan on my desk, aimed at my
upper body.

It keeps me cool enough to work in relative comfort, and I don't need to take
all clothes off (but I do wear a polo shirt, khaki shorts and flip-flops which
I kick off under my desk).

[https://www.coolblue.nl/product/855263/fuave-
vv3010-chrome.h...](https://www.coolblue.nl/product/855263/fuave-
vv3010-chrome.html)

~~~
TekMol
I often hear that you get a cold from using a fan.

I wonder if that also applies for fans placed on the floor?

~~~
bartvk
I think that may happen if you aim it full in your face. I don't do that, it's
uncomfortable to my eyes.

------
simonblack
Not usually, but I sleep naked. And sometimes, in the middle of the night, to
stop an idea continually revolving in my mind and keeping me awake, I will get
up and put that bit of programming down on screen.

And yes, where I live, it's a chilly night if it drops to 16C (61F). Most days
it's over 30C (86F).

